# How Ya Bean



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

How Ya Bean is a mobile specialty beverage company. We not only offer catering services, but we vend at a variety of events all over California. See our Facebook page for events and their locations.

How Ya Bean has 3 main products.

*

v Organic specialty coffee & espresso (single origin and blends)

v Volcano Splash drinks

v Organic green drink juice and smoothies

*

How Ya Bean began its journey by serving central valley&#8230;

More...


----------

